# Love My Diesel



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well got to use the new Diesel early this week towing the Trailer. We went to Clear Lake SP and got to try it in the mountains and love it. I can go 55 to 60 on any grade I hit with ease, it is so neat to be able go up a grade at any speed I want without running the engine at 3000+ rpms. I also love the Allison transmission too, really nice how it will keeps my speed constant while going down a grade.

I filled up today to see what my gas millage was and I got 14 mpg. I'm very happy with that considering that I only had 1000 miles on the truck and was driving half the time in the mountains. I'm hoping that it will get better after I get some miles on it.

Today after I filled it up I got home and noticed that I had forgot to take the class V to class IV adapter out of the receiver and it was only in by 1 a half inch, I drove 2 days to work with it just slide in without a pin so I don't know how it stayed there and didn't fall out, but glad it didn't.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ditto. Whole heartedly. Got my first trip in the other day. Just a small trip to the dealer, but very nice and I came from another diesel.

I am sharing your smile. Very smooth, consistant power and the allison was awesome.

happy towing.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> I got home and noticed that I had forgot to take the class V to class IV adapter out of the receiver and it was only in by 1 a half inch, I drove 2 days to work with it just slide in without a pin so I don't know how it stayed there and didn't fall out, but glad it didn't.


Smooth driving, thats why!

I once left a set of wrenches on top of my bumper. Was in a rush, forgot they were there. Got into town (5 miles), walked around the truck and they were sitting there, still in order. My first thought was, _who was the dope that left them there_?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Today after I filled it up I got home and noticed that I had forgot to take the class V to class IV adapter out of the receiver and it was only in by 1 a half inch, I drove 2 days to work with it just slide in without a pin so I don't know how it stayed there and didn't fall out, but glad it didn't.
[/quote]

Aunt Jemima was looking out for you that day.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck with the new truck.

Last summer when going from RI to upstate NY I left the tongue lock on the bumper of the truck and was surprised to find it there when I went to unhook. Sometimes luck is on your side.

Happy trails,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On our first trip last summer with the F-350 I was shocked at just how much more power it has towing a FULLY loaded (4 motocycles...trailer full of everything under the sun)

Told that wife as we were going over the Mtn's....I'm not even half way down on the pedal. Ohhh...the love of diesel.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

same here.... have a 6.6 with 6 speed and while my 1500 constantly changed gears towing the 23RS .... this 6.6 2500HD never ONCE jumped out of 6th towing the 35 foot 5th wheel from Dallas to San Antonio.... man it just feels nice to know you have more truck then you will ever need...


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats!!! Welcome to the club!

Mike


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

We are testing our new diesel truck out, with camper in tow, for the first time tomorrow. Doing a 240 mile round trip 4 day camping outing at the state park. Eventhough the terrain will be considered flat lands for towing, I am looking forward to the power. I had planned on towing with the tow/haul mode activated but I see ghosty referenced towing his 35/5th while in sixth gear.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

What was your gas mileage with your tahoe? And did you have a smile while passing other cars going uphill. James


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

The other day I took my trailer to my dads house so my HOA wouldn't get on my case and I accidentally left the crank tool for my equalizer hitch on my rear bumper. I then went back to pick up my trailer two days later, realized I had left the tool on my rear bumper, looked for it there and never found it. So my dad took a metal plate and square tube he had laying around his garage and fabricated a replica tool for me. It's a bit ugly, but works great. He even added an extension that can be added for more leverage. It only took him about a 1/2 hour to cut it out with a torch and weld the two pieces together. I haven't got around to ordering a new tool.....and I'm in no hurry to do so either. I'll wait until I lose this one.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> What was your gas mileage with your tahoe? And did you have a smile while passing other cars going uphill. James


The Tahoe on the same conditions got 10 mpg, when the Tahoe was new it got 7 to 8 then after I gor some miles on it I was getting 10. I'm hoping that I will get better with the truck when I get some miles on it too but I'm happy with 14.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SouthLa26RS said:


> We are testing our new diesel truck out, with camper in tow, for the first time tomorrow. Doing a 240 mile round trip 4 day camping outing at the state park. Eventhough the terrain will be considered flat lands for towing, I am looking forward to the power. I had planned on towing with the tow/haul mode activated but I see ghosty referenced towing his 35/5th while in sixth gear.


The transmission will still utilize 6th gear with tow/haul on. It's not like overdrive on cars when you turn it on or off. Tow/Haul will hold the gear longer when accelerating and down shift for you to assist in slowing when decelerating. Set the tow/haul and enjoy, you will get a little twinkle in your eye the first time you start applying the brakes to slow down and the ol' Ally will downshift and even feel like it is double clutching. It is a pleasure to tow with a can assure you.

Also have fun watching the trans temps. My tow to the dealer the other day it never got above 135*. Yeah. Nice and cool.

Tow well.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Joonbee for the education. I learned something new about the allison.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We have a 2005 Chevy Ccab 2500hd . We tell people we bought the Allison tranny and the truck came attached to it. We have bee to Rocky Mt Nat park twice then to to St Louis and across Nebraska and South Dakota to Yellowstone and Glacier. Last year we drove from Mississippi to Cape Cod and Acadia NP then to Halifax Nova Scotia and back to Niagra falls with never a minute's problem. Only thing that has happened is that the led illumination has gone out on the automatic shifter indicators and repairman said whole instrument cluster would have to be replaced (very expensive so we just memorized the positions). We had a 2002 chevy 3500 (basically the same truck ) with a gas engine. We get better milage pulling our outback 5th wheel with the diesel than we did our little Coyote Hybrid with the gas guzzler. Never anything but diesel again for us.








Last week in May we will head for daughters wedding in Pigeon Forge in the Smokies then back up to Cape Cod and Boston for a month-- dont know where after that. We teach so don't have to be home till Aug 1


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> And did you have a smile while passing other cars going uphill. James


OH YEAH! you should have seen their smiles as they passed us on the way home! 
Never seen so many teeth almost blind us! Hee hee hee!!!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Got to love those diesels!!!!!!


----------

